# Dish Network in Canada (VIP622)



## roya1ty (May 5, 2007)

Hi guys.

I currently am a subscriber of Bell Canada's Expressvu network. It's basically the Canadian version of Echostar's system in the US. I have the Bell 9200 receiver, which is really the VIP622.

Last week I went to visit some friends in NY, and they just got an HDTV + the VIP622. I was disgusted. I pay almost $30 more per month for my service in Canada and I'm getting 1/4 of the HD programming being offered by Dish. It's just absurd.

I want to get myself a Dish VIP622 and bring it back here. I'm done with Bell Canada. Does anyone here know what's the best way to get it here?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Unlike here in the states, the Canadian government takes a rather dim view of such undertakings. Does the Bell 9200 have OTA like the 622? If you live close enough to the US border you can take advantage of the US digital OTA stations for free! ust get a decent OTA antenna and aim it at the US stations (I'm assuming you are in the general vicinity of Toronto where the Buffalo and perhaps Rochester stations come in). Unfortunately the EPG will not display the programming, but at least you would have more choice.


----------



## roya1ty (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's basically the same box. I live in Montreal. The problem is not with channels I'd get with OTA, the problem is when you compare HBO+Cinemax+Showcase vs. The Movie Channel + MPXHD. Or Discovery HD Canada vs. Discovey HD Theater. The difference in programming is HUGE.

The Canadian government takes a dim view of such undertakings because they're working for lobbyists instead of working for the people. This is outrageous. I'm paying more to get WAY less. Their excuse is that they want to protect Canadian culture. That's BS. They're trying to protect corporate interest.

I'm trying to pay for a service that is available to me if I get myself a sat dish and install it on my roof. Walking around my neighborhood you can see at least half of the dishes are Dish Network's or DirecTV's. I'm obviously not the first nor the last to be doing this, and until they decide to offer a service that makes sense when compared to its American equivalent they won't get any more money from me.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

How far north does Echostar's satellite coverage go ?? That alone may stop you....


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hall.. - If Echostar is offered in Alaska, one can assume the coverage goes "far enough"


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

roya1ty said:


> The Canadian government takes a dim view of such undertakings because they're working for lobbyists instead of working for the people. This is outrageous. I'm paying more to get WAY less. Their excuse is that they want to protect Canadian culture. That's BS. They're trying to protect corporate interest.


If it's BS, it's longstanding BS. Efforts to ensure that Canadian culture is not overwhelmed by its prolific southern neighbor go back decades, probably longer than some current lobbyists have been alive.

Watching Dish Network in Canada is apparently illegal, involves lying about where you really are, and adds hassles to your life. Your karma will be much better if you learn to be satsified with what you have, or decide to move to a place that has everything that you really want.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Hall.. - If Echostar is offered in Alaska, one can assume the coverage goes "far enough"


The Alaska service is on a spotbeam, so no, that's no guarantee that E* is receivable.

The majority of the high population areas of Canada are close enough to the USA that most Canadians can get at least some of the E* satellites.

IIRC 129 is a Canadian orbital location, so it's possible that most of the HD content hits "The Great White North" better than it does here.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I wasn't talking about Alaska's spot beam locals, btw...

Other than that if check Lyngsat's satellite coverage.. 
(they have maps for some satellites there)
Most (if not all) of Echostar satellites should be accessible from Canada:

Example of what i am refering to:
http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/echo9galaxy23_c.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The footprint of the satellite is crafted to cover the 48 states plus AK and HI (with little if any power going to the Pacific between CA and HI).
Coverage from E7 at 119°
Coverage from E8 and E10 at 110°

E5 at 129° may be a little sloppier on it's coverage and sneak up into Canada, especially since it was not designed for that slot. Looking at where E* refuses to use 129° (east coast in to PA, south including FL and southern TX) and where problems are reported (west coast CA, OR, WA) I would not expect E5 reception too far outside of the US.

The friend in NY likely had a 61.5° Dish for E3 and E12. E3 is an older satellite that may be sloppy enough in it's pattern to reach into Canada, but isn't the HD sat. E12 (formerly R1) is a newer satellite that is not as sloppy and does carry the HD.

Most HD is on E12 at 61.5° and E5 at 129° (pick one, the HD - other than locals - is the same) ... without those two you are limited to a few channels on E8 at 110° that are likely on a legal Canadian service provider.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey James...

Try clicking on any DISH's satellite here:
http://www.lyngsat.com/tracker/america.html

and then click with your mouse on any place in Canada there.. for example:
http://www.lyngsat.com/tracker/echo7.html

Unlike somewhere in Europe - it won't be below horizon, etc

I am not an installer .. but most of E* satellites (if not all as i said before), i would think, should be reachable to most of Canada (if not all of it)

...
But in any case, one can safely assume probably, that MOST Of Canadian population ( if not all, ...just kiddin'  ) is located not that far from US border


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Getting out a telescope and physically seeing the satellite will NOT guarantee signal delivery to that location. Just think of E*s ConUS beams as big spot beam satellites. The signal only goes where E* wants it to go with a little "slop" at the edges (hard to stop a signal exactly at a border and most of E*'s satellites are designed for use at 110° and 119° - the exceptions being the two at 61.5°).

It would be a waste of energy to transmit power to areas of the globe not able to subscribe - such as oceans and foreign countries - so that is kept to a minimum, power is conserved and stronger signals are possible where the signal is able to be sold.

Southern Canada, especially Ontario, would be more likely to pick up satellite signals designed to cover the US. Look at the coverage I linked. But don't get confused that "line of sight" means coverage and don't forget the stories that have been posted recently (by you, Darkman) about Canadians being fined for illegal reception of US signals.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The grass is always greener.

How is it people in the states are always trying to get Canadian satellite and Canadians are trying to get US satellite - HMMMMM...


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

roya1ty

it will work fine in Montreal. Know a guy in Ottawa who has it Dish with 2 24" dishes (upgraded from the 20" which would work fine)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Canada isa big place. In fact it is golly gosh darned very big place. But there have been many reports of people receiving DISH or DirecTV north of the border. Withut knowing where in Canada you are we cannot say if you can or cannot get it but a blanket yes or no for the entire nation is ridiculous.

Remember that according to the 2006 census aout 3/4 of the Canadian population lives within 100 miles of the US border. It is quite possible that he can receive DISH. But if he is on Baffin Island well he is probably out of luck.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> Canada isa big place. In fact it is golly gosh darned very big place. But there have been many reports of people receiving DISH or DirecTV north of the border. Withut knowing where in Canada you are we cannot say if you can or cannot get it but a blanket yes or no for the entire nation is ridiculous.
> 
> Remember that according to the 2006 census aout 3/4 of the Canadian population lives within 100 miles of the US border. It is quite possible that he can receive DISH. But if he is on Baffin Island well he is probably out of luck.


in post 3 he states


> I live in Montreal


 

and i know of people in Edmonton who can get DIsh....they just need a bigger dish (like a 4 footer)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I missed that part Tony. If he lives in Montreal I agree completely. BTW I hope that you could tell from my comment that I thought that many Canadians can (and do) receive american satellite broadcasts.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Southern Canada....


That's most of Canadian population, actually 



> and don't forget the stories that have been posted recently (by you, Darkman) about Canadians being fined for illegal reception of US signals.


That's a different story already....

We were talking about "physically being able to receive the signal" .. and not about the legality / morality side of it ;-)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually the legality was noted in the first reply in this thread ... and should not be brushed aside. Some people care whether or not the reception is legal. Those people include the enforcement agents of the government of Canada!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

And i was ONLY replying to Hall's post 

.. and then to Michael P's 

.... and then to yours i guess


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

James Long said:


> Actually the legality was noted in the first reply in this thread ... and should not be brushed aside. Some people care whether or not the reception is legal.


 Then I don't see the point of this thread remaining here...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

roya1ty said:


> I pay almost $30 more per month for my service in Canada and I'm getting 1/4 of the HD programming being offered by Dish. It's just absurd.


Which country's dollars are you talking?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

harsh said:


> Which country's dollars are you talking?


Canadian


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

which is getting closer to US value lately (90-91 cents on a dollar or so) .. so if even par soon, lol - won't even matter much which dollar he was talking about (J/K)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hall said:


> Then I don't see the point of this thread remaining here...


Cuz maybe he wasn't talking about stealing services .. but .. about PAYING for them ..

and even though it could be somewhat illegal, immoral, etc .. - generally, even though critisized a lot, it's allowed a little bit .. to be talking about .. on this and other simular forums...

Besides.. lol.. this thread is on "it's last legs anyhow" .. it's going to die eventually soon .. and go "down" the forum's pages .. into the oblivion (so to speak)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If someone is driving and runs past stop signs and red lights without stopping discussing that activity isn't the problem. People should know that their activity is illegal and especially know when their jurisdiction is being enforced.

Getting into a "here's how to break the law" discussion IS beyond the scope of DBSTalk. Acknowledging that some people have decided to illegally subscribe to US services in Canada (and some have decided to illegally steal services while residing in Canada) is just noting that a few people like to run red lights.

The wonderful thing about illegal reception is that you give up any assumed right that you actually will get reception. Sure, a guy in Windsor has the same chance of getting reception as a guy in Detroit - but if he doesn't get reception he can't call E* and get it fixed. (The same problem applies to people who lie about their service address within the US.)

On the technical side, the further you get away from where you say you are the more likely it is that you won't get the reception you are paying for. Once you cross into the gray you are on your own ... if you're not technical you will need to find an accomplice to help you in your crime - someone who agrees with your sense of morality (and, in Canada, is willing to help you break the law).

Enough said ... I believe the initial question has been answered. Time to move on.


----------

